# Nikon 24mm vs Nikon 24mm-70mm



## Chris399 (Oct 5, 2012)

So the question is - 

Is the 24mm 1.4 prime that much sharper than the 24-70 set to 24mm @2.8?  I understand that the 24mm 1.4 stopped to 2.8 will be slightly sharper than the 24/70 wide open at 2.8, but I would like to start taking some pictures of the night sky and want to know if the equipment I have will do the job and if so how well.  

Body is D700

Thanks


Chris


----------



## Patrice (Oct 5, 2012)

Zooms are always a compromise of some sort. I know the 24-70 and how good it is, but by all accounts the 24 is a pretty decent lens. I don't have any experience with the 24 but from my experience all my good primes are better than my good zooms. Best advice I can offer is to try them both and pick the one that best suits your needs.


----------



## Chris399 (Oct 5, 2012)

Patrice,

Thanks for the reply.  I already have the 24-70 but am thinking about adding to the bag either the 24 or 35 1.4 for some night shooting.  Maybe a better question is how good is the 35 1.8 vs the 1.4


Thanks again


Chris


----------



## Aloicious (Oct 5, 2012)

the 24-70 is a phenominal lens, I don't think sharpness will be an issue. I've used mine with some night photography and its nice, but more speed would definitely be better depending what you're doing...I tend to prefer the 14-24 for things like night sky, ultra wide astrophotography and stuff, since I usually like a little wider than 24 for that kind of thing. but even the 14-24 is f2.8, so if you need speed, then the 24 1.4 would be a better option. 

unless I'm mistaken the 35 in the f1.8 speed is only made in a DX version...since you're using a D700, I think you'd be better off looking at the 1.4, or 2.0 if you wanted to save money. the f1.4 is a pro lens and costs a good amount, if money isn't an issue and you want 35mm, I'd be looking at the 1.4 version, or even the Zeiss 35mm 1.4, I don't have either one, but those are the 2 I'd be looking at.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 5, 2012)

Love my NIKKOR 24-70 2.8.  Sold the 35 1.8m, the CA was a killer


----------

